# Interest Check - The Barbastan Crusade



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I'm just tossing a few ideas around here and was wondering if a) anybody would be able to help me out here, and b) would anybody be interest in joining a roleplay like this?

During the 41st Mellenium, the Barbastan Worlds have come under attack by a large alliance of Chaos Forces lead by the infamous Tyrant of Badab himself, the ruthless former Astral Claw Huron Blackheart and his armada of renegade Chaos forces. These forces are intent on laying waste to the Barbastan Worlds, and in response, a group of Space Marine Chapters, and several Imperial Guard Regiments, have dispatched forces to stop Huron Blackheart and his renegades from claiming a large, strategically important area of space.

That's the general plot line of This Roleplay, a large force of Imperial forces assigned to protect the Barbastan Worlds from the wrath of Huron Blackheart and his renegade armies. So, where do you come in? Where does the whole roleplay aspect of the Barbastan Crusade arrive to prevent it from becoming a story?

Well, quite simply - I have a few suggestions, and I need your help in order to pick which one you think best. I'm not going to have a poll open as I need people to explain why they picked that choice for the Roleplay and come up with any suggestions if possible:

So, without further ado, here are the choices:

*Option 1* - Ideally, about six Roleplayers maximum, will participate as Imperial Guardsmen and this Roleplay will tell their story throughout the Barbastan Crusade.

*Option 2* - Again, about six Roleplayers (I think this is going to be the limit for all of them), will participate as a slightly damaged Space Marine Squad lead by the Sergeant (me), and stranded behind enemy lines after a mission that went awry, will have to either make the choice of continuing back to the main lines or operating behind enemy lines, aiding stranded loyalists, cutting off vital supply links and weakening enemy resistance. If wen t with this option there are several Chapters that we could choose from, although I'm leaning towards the Raven Guard or Salamanders. 

*Option 3* - You each Command your own Loyalist force, be they Imperial Guard or Space Marine, and are assigned a certain portion of troops. With orders from the High Command (me), you will be doing what you can to push forward and send the enemy back. Obviously, Space Marines will get different missions to the Imperial Guard, but will get less resources to call upon. You'll get to chose your own forces, but the Space Marines have to come from already established Chapters, no homebrew ones. 

So there are my three options that I'm going to run with for now. Basically, I'm going to need help choosing which one to run with, as well as a quick check to see if anyone's interested. And of course, if anyone comes up with any ideas about improving the plot for any of the three aforementioned options then I shall be grateful. I'm leaning towards either Option 2 or Option 3 at the moment, but we shall see.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I really like Option 3, commanding a force and recieving missions is always fun!

I would be interested in this RP, sounds fun!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Erm, you're doing 1 rp of that Bluemage. Forgive me if I'm wrong but that is the only one. Saying it's always fun is a bit presumptious considering you're only doing/have done 1

Option 2 for me


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for commenting guys, I'm leaning towards Option 2 at the moment myself. Maybe Option 2 could lead into Option 3 for the sequel, with the outcome of Option 2 affecting Option 3? 

EDIT: I've decided that I'll go with Option 2 and will probably have the Recruitment thread up over weekend. Thanks for your input.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

actually bane i'd recommend the raptor marines as that generaly fits their motis operendi. damaged, opperating behind enemy lines, doing what needs to be done to get the job done. they're like the mcguyver of space marines.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'm definitely interested. I'll take part in this


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

the recruitment threads up Malochai


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

So it is, me being blind. Apologies!


----------

